# amano v's cherry



## charlie (18 Jan 2008)

I was wondering if anyone has experiance of Amano shrimp and cherry shrimp. I currently have about 20 amano in a 180l tank and think they are superb, but am struggling to find a supplier for other tanks i want to set up. Yes i have tried to breed them but never got past day 20 with the tiny shrimp ! I have seen loads of adverts on the web for cherry shrimp and thought that they would look stunning in a tank planted solely wiath glosso . But i have no experience of their algae munchin capabilities. Can anyone advise if they are as effective as amanos.
Thankls


----------



## Themuleous (18 Jan 2008)

I think the amano's are the best for algae eating, however cherry's come a close second and they are supposed to be ultra easy to breed.  People often add 10-15 and a few weeks later then have 100's.

Hope that helps

Sam


----------



## Garuf (19 Jan 2008)

Amano's seem to be hardier. I can not keep cherries to save my life, for something seemingly so easy I just can not keep them, its either my tank or my water or something but I lose one every 3 days. which is terribly depressing.


----------



## johnny70 (19 Jan 2008)

Cherry Shrimps breed, just add water  

Amano shrimps are very difficult, 
	
	



```
larvae go through several planktonic stages before metamorphosing into post-larvae (miniature shrimp) and assuming a benthic lifestyle.  For this process they need brackish water to full strength saltwater
```

My cherry's don't eat as much algae as my amano's but they still keep it down

JOHNNY


----------



## TDI-line (19 Jan 2008)

I have both in mine, but as algae eating they all seem as busy as each other.

The amano seems to me to be a larger shrimp (upto 2" in my tank) with pretty decoration on his back. And he takes his time slowly walking through the plants.

The cherry shrimp (upto 1" in my tanks) are very colourful but does breed with others, and other sub-species, i bought about 60 from an internet source, and other the year they have swamped my tanks.  I now have many mutant shrimps even some green and blue now! I think i have sold about 300 now to local shops over the year.

I'd personally keep amano now.


----------



## Tom (19 Jan 2008)

I bought 5 cherries originally, and when I took down my last 40cm I had >20 babies (that I managed to find and save) I didn't know existed! I find them good for algae eating. They look nicer than Amanos too IMO

Tom


----------

